# Stud or Spiked Brow Pencil?



## Tawanalee (Mar 17, 2007)

My hair is black & my brows are black, but  I don't want to use a black pencil to fill in brows. TOO HARSH!!! So...Stud or Spiked? Or what do you recommend? TIA


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 17, 2007)

Spiked is really dark brown.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 17, 2007)

I use Spiked and I have dark brown hair.. and one time I ran out, and the MA told me that they were out of it, so I took stud instead. It was a bit darker than I would have liked, but not black. Definitly a really dark brown. I'd say stud would be good for ya.


----------



## Tawanalee (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_I use Spiked and I have dark brown hair.. and one time I ran out, and the MA told me that they were out of it, so I took stud instead. It was a bit darker than I would have liked, but not black. Definitly a really dark brown. I'd say stud would be good for ya._

 
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

I use Spiked and I have dark brown almost black hair


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 18, 2007)

I have black hair and the MA at MAC gave me Stud =)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 18, 2007)

I have black hair and I use spiked.  I like it alot.  According the that MAC website, stud is lighter than spiked. I thought stud would be too light which is why I use spiked.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 18, 2007)

from maccosmetics.com : 

spiked- bottle brunette
stud- a deep rich blackened brown

i dunno.. stud sounds darker to me


----------



## Tawanalee (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_from maccosmetics.com : 

spiked- bottle brunette
stud- a deep rich blackened brown

i dunno.. stud sounds darker to me _

 
LOL....I'm a bit confused, too!!!


----------



## jenii (Mar 20, 2007)

I have black eyebrows, and I tried Spiked one day, which seemed to look nice without being super-harsh. Just use a light hand, whatever you choose. But, Spiked was the one that worked for me. Someday, I'll actually buy it.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 20, 2007)

I use to swear by MAC Spiked Brow Pencil b.c i have very very dark brows.  but i found that sometimes it tends to be dark/ or harsh  in color.  So i started using maybelline brow pencil in charcoal grey and espresso e/s and set with brow wax using a stiff angel brush.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stud isn't much darker than Spiked, but Spiked is warm.  It looks more reddish when you put it on, and Stud is more like a dark, ash brown, it has cooler tones.  So if you have black hair, which is probably more cool, I'd go with stud.  Spiked is good for an amber brown or coffee brown hair.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tawanalee* 

 
_LOL....I'm a bit confused, too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
look at the color swatches...strut is lighter than spiked.


----------



## ebonyannette (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok girlies, 
I went to make the other day and ended up getting Stud. The MA told me that Stud was darker than Spiked. 

I tried it on and it is a really dark brown, Im NW55 and it works for me. However My Revlon colorlstay pencil is a tad darker but you really cant tell that much. 
I like the MAC brow pencil cause its super skinny so I dont end up with thick brows. 
Try Stud if its not dark enough go with a different brand. but if its dark enough for me Im sure its dark enough for anyone


----------

